# CRUSIN NATIONALS CAR SHOW AND CRUISE NIGHT



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

BIG SHOW EVERY YEAR. LOST OF CUSTOM RIDES. THE CRUISE IS ON FRIDAY NIGHT AND ITS BUMPER TO BUMPER WITH ALL TYPES OF RIDES. DON'T MISS OUT!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

NICE SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

on my B-DAY :biggrin: im down big frank


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

:nicoderm: TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 22 2009, 03:15 PM~13658034
> *:nicoderm: TTT
> *


That's funny! I was wondering if and when you were going to post this!! I was just about to PM you and ask that!

TTT this one too all day long! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:04 AM~13642006
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wait!! There's a roller rink in Santa Maria??????? Where??? I used to compete freestyle on quads!!!!! I'm suddenly not feeling so old! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 22 2009, 03:15 PM~13658034
> *:nicoderm: TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 03:57 PM~13658444
> *Wait!!  There's a roller rink in Santa Maria???????  Where???  I used to compete freestyle on quads!!!!!  I'm suddenly not feeling so old! :biggrin:
> *


YES THERE'S A ROLLER RINK. ABOUT ONE OF THE ONLY LEFT ON THE CENTRAL COAST. THEY PLAY MUSIC, A LIGHT SHOW AND EVERTHING LIKE THE DISCO DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 03:57 PM~13658444
> *Wait!!  There's a roller rink in Santa Maria???????  Where???  I used to compete freestyle on quads!!!!!  I'm suddenly not feeling so old! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ehnihl (Mar 31, 2009)

Too late to know about this...lol


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 22 2009, 07:16 PM~13660522
> *YES THERE'S A ROLLER RINK. ABOUT ONE OF THE ONLY LEFT ON THE CENTRAL COAST. THEY PLAY MUSIC, A LIGHT SHOW AND EVERTHING LIKE THE DISCO DAYS :biggrin:
> *


I've competed there. I thought it was closed down. Is the floor still blue?? Or did they finally put wood floors in?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

i'll be at the show. it was cool last year. friday cruising with NO COP drama!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 22 2009, 03:15 PM~13658034
> *:nicoderm: TTT
> *


TTT Is Raffy judging the show?? He's the bomb!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STRAY 52_@Apr 23 2009, 07:47 PM~13671932
> *i'll be at the show. it was cool last year. friday cruising with NO COP drama!
> *


It's nice to know your not going to get picked out in the crowd!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this needs to be on the 2nd page now of your post~!

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

I have family in Pismo Beach I think I just might have to take a trip down there so I can attend this show :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 09:49 AM~13677130
> *I have family in Pismo Beach I think I just might have to take a trip down there so I can attend this show :biggrin:
> *


Yeah you should! where at in Pismo???


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 09:33 AM~13677591
> *Yeah you should!  where at in Pismo???
> *



actually they stay in the ghetto... Oceano lol


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by E.C. ROLO 62~63_@Apr 24 2009, 10:48 AM~13677778
> *actually they stay in the ghetto... Oceano lol
> *


Are they near 13th Street??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 10:53 AM~13677826
> *Are they near 13th Street??
> *


TTT I need page 3!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 11:07 AM~13677953
> *TTT I need page 3!
> *


TTT do I have a 3??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...



 TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HEY TIFFANNY THANKS FOR TTT IVE BEEN BUSY THIS WEEKEND AT THE STRAWBERRY FESTIVAL. I HAVE A BOOTH OVER THERE WITH MY SIGN CMPY. SO NO TIME TO JUMP ON THE COMPUTER. FRI, SAT, SUN 10AM TO 10PM SOME LONG DAYS....I WILL CHECK OUT SOME INFO ABOUT THE ROLLER RINK SO YOU CAN GET BACK INTO THE GROOVE AND DUST THOSE SKATES OFF :roflmao: HOW COME YOUR UP SO EARLEY ALMOST EVERDAY? I SEE YOU POSTING UP AT 3:30 IN THE MORNING. DAMN THATS EARLY...TALK 2 U LATER


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 25 2009, 09:51 AM~13685852
> *ttt
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

IT WAS NICE LAST YEAR IT WILL BE NICE THIS YEAR TOO LOTS OF ROOM FOR CARS AND VENDORS TOO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 25 2009, 07:18 AM~13685227
> *HEY TIFFANNY THANKS FOR TTT IVE BEEN BUSY THIS WEEKEND AT THE STRAWBERRY FESTIVAL. I HAVE A BOOTH OVER THERE WITH MY SIGN CMPY. SO NO TIME TO JUMP ON THE COMPUTER. FRI, SAT, SUN 10AM TO 10PM SOME LONG DAYS....I WILL CHECK OUT SOME INFO ABOUT THE ROLLER RINK SO YOU CAN GET BACK INTO THE GROOVE AND DUST THOSE SKATES OFF :roflmao: HOW COME YOUR UP SO EARLEY ALMOST EVERDAY? I SEE YOU POSTING UP AT 3:30 IN THE MORNING. DAMN THATS EARLY...TALK 2 U LATER
> *


Hey Frankie!!
Not a problem! Couldn't do it yesterday cuz I had to work all day out to sea!
I have four kids! I do mostly work at home, unless I'm out to sea. It's easier to get work done when the kids are a sleep. 4 kids (1 girl (11 yrs and 3 boys ages 7, 5, and 2) should explain it all!! :roflmao: With this car show, computer work is easier done before they get up.

Once their up and see I'm on here, then they want me to show them every single picture of all cars on here. There's a lot. Then my 7 year old asks me to buy them. :uh: Then the explanation of these are not toy cars. They are real cars!
That brings up a whole line of something else.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 04:58 AM~13691894
> *Hey Frankie!!
> Not a problem! Couldn't do it yesterday cuz I had to work all day out to sea!
> I have four kids!  I do mostly work at home, unless I'm out to sea.  It's easier to get work done when the kids are a sleep.  4 kids (1 girl (11 yrs and 3 boys ages 7, 5, and 2) should explain it all!! :roflmao: With this car show, computer work is easier done before they get up.
> ...


ttt! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 25 2009, 07:18 AM~13685227
> *HEY TIFFANNY THANKS FOR TTT IVE BEEN BUSY THIS WEEKEND AT THE STRAWBERRY FESTIVAL. I HAVE A BOOTH OVER THERE WITH MY SIGN CMPY. SO NO TIME TO JUMP ON THE COMPUTER. FRI, SAT, SUN 10AM TO 10PM SOME LONG DAYS....I WILL CHECK OUT SOME INFO ABOUT THE ROLLER RINK SO YOU CAN GET BACK INTO THE GROOVE AND DUST THOSE SKATES OFF :roflmao: HOW COME YOUR UP SO EARLEY ALMOST EVERDAY? I SEE YOU POSTING UP AT 3:30 IN THE MORNING. DAMN THATS EARLY...TALK 2 U LATER
> *


How was the festival??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 02:56 PM~13694304
> *How was the festival??
> *


LONG WEEKEND....THE FESTIVAL WAS GOOD. I WAS BUSY MAKING STICKERS AND BANNERS ALL DAY. GOING TO TRY TO GET READY AND GO TO THE S.B. SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND HAVE A BOOTH. ARE YOU GOING OR IF NOT I CAN TAKE SOME FLYERS :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 27 2009, 10:42 AM~13702889
> *LONG WEEKEND....THE FESTIVAL WAS GOOD. I WAS BUSY MAKING STICKERS AND BANNERS ALL DAY. GOING TO TRY TO GET READY AND GO TO THE S.B. SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND HAVE A BOOTH. ARE YOU GOING OR IF NOT I CAN TAKE SOME FLYERS :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks! I think I will be there! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey!!

BTT!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 27 2009, 10:42 AM~13702889
> *LONG WEEKEND....THE FESTIVAL WAS GOOD. I WAS BUSY MAKING STICKERS AND BANNERS ALL DAY. GOING TO TRY TO GET READY AND GO TO THE S.B. SHOW THIS WEEKEND AND HAVE A BOOTH. ARE YOU GOING OR IF NOT I CAN TAKE SOME FLYERS :thumbsup:
> *


The Festival must of wiped you out! Haven't seen you much on LIL today!!

BTTT!


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2009, 10:39 PM~13738445
> *ttt
> *


TTT!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 04:27 AM~13739699
> *TTT!!!
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Frankie where are you??


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 08:38 AM~13741233
> *Frankie where are you??
> *


I HAVE BEEN BUSY DOING BANNERS FOR A TATTOO SHOW THIS WEEKEND AT THE FAIR GROUNDS. IT SUCKS BECAUSE EVERYONE WANTS STUFF DONE AT THE LAST MINUTE...OH WELL AS LONG AS I GET PAID :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

INM GONNA NEED SOME STICKERS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 30 2009, 09:23 AM~13741693
> *I HAVE BEEN BUSY DOING BANNERS FOR A TATTOO SHOW THIS WEEKEND AT THE FAIR GROUNDS. IT SUCKS BECAUSE EVERYONE WANTS STUFF DONE AT THE LAST MINUTE...OH WELL AS LONG AS I GET PAID  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm gonna need a design by 5 P.M. tonight!!!! LOL


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Frankie!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 01:47 PM~13744862
> *I'm gonna need a design by 5 P.M. tonight!!!!  LOL
> *


DAMN GIRL YOUR ALWAYS ON LAY IT LOW...I THINK YOU BROKE THE RECORD FOR BEING ON LIL THE MOST TIMES IN ONE DAY :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 1 2009, 09:05 AM~13753766
> *DAMN GIRL YOUR ALWAYS ON LAY IT LOW...I THINK YOU BROKE THE RECORD FOR BEING ON LIL THE MOST TIMES IN ONE DAY :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: Do I get a trophie then???? :biggrin: 

I work from home primarily, so I can be on LIL all the time, (except when having to go out to sea and being at car shows! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 2 2009, 05:58 AM~13762875
> *TTT
> *


Had to get one more TTT in before hitting the LA Cumbra Show! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CROWDS91 (Mar 17, 2007)

NEWCROWD will be out cruisin on fri night!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@May 5 2009, 08:18 AM~13789848
> *NEWCROWD will be out cruisin on fri night!
> *


DAMN BRO HAVENT SEEN YOU ON HERE FOR AWHILE....MUST BE NICE TO BE WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 6 2009, 12:29 AM~13800033
> *BUMP :biggrin:
> *


Hey Frankie!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 09:46 AM~13802570
> *Hey Frankie!!
> *


HEY TIFFANY.....ARE YOU GOING TO COME CHECK OUT THE CRUISE NIGHT AND THE CAR SHOW? GOING TO BE ALOT OF NICE RIDES


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 6 2009, 03:49 PM~13806625
> *HEY TIFFANY.....ARE YOU GOING TO COME CHECK OUT THE CRUISE NIGHT AND THE CAR SHOW? GOING TO BE ALOT OF NICE RIDES
> *


Yup!! I told you I would!! :biggrin: AND I have to prove to everyone that I'm a girl not a guy on here! :biggrin: 
TTT!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Time is sneaking up here......


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 03:09 PM~13818047
> *Time is sneaking up here......
> *


YES IT IS...A FEW MORE WEEKS UNTIL THE SHOW!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 7 2009, 04:20 PM~13818760
> *YES IT IS...A FEW MORE WEEKS UNTIL THE SHOW!
> *


Hope the fire doesn't sneak up here!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 04:23 PM~13818779
> *Hope the fire doesn't sneak up here!
> *


Have you heard from Mikey? I'm getting worried on this evacuation thing. Haven't seen him on here since like 10 this morning!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 09:09 PM~13821660
> *Have you heard from Mikey?  I'm getting worried on this evacuation thing.  Haven't seen him on here since like 10 this morning!
> *


Mikey is okay!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 9 2009, 09:59 AM~13836139
> *TTT
> *


Frankie are you AWOL again???


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

SOFTIN, PLEASE STOP POSTING IF YOU HAVE NOTHING TO SAY. 19 CONSECUTIVE POST IS UNECESSARRY. YOU EVEN ANSWERE YOUR OWN QUESTIONS. THERE IS NO NEED FOR "TTT" CONSECUTIVELY.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@May 10 2009, 01:06 AM~13841510
> *SOFTIN, PLEASE STOP POSTING IF YOU HAVE NOTHING TO SAY.  19 CONSECUTIVE POST IS UNECESSARRY.  YOU EVEN ANSWERE YOUR OWN QUESTIONS.  THERE IS NO NEED FOR "TTT" CONSECUTIVELY.....
> *


I'm just trying to help keep different people's post up to help them with their show. They couldn't, so I offered. With the fires, people were worried about Mike. So yes I answered my own post on Mikey, because I told people I would let them know if I heard from Mikey. So I went back and found the question if Mikey was okay and used that question to let everyone know Mikey was okay! Look, I'm just trying to help people have successful shows and helping them out. I don't see what's wrong with helping others keep their posts alive. I don't know why your upset with me, I'm simply just trying to help people out with their shows on here. I'm sorry if I bother you.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Putting this one back to the top. It ended up on another page.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

LETS TRY TO MAKE FRIDAY NIGHT MAY 22 CRUISE NIGHT BAD ASS. LETS TRY TO PACK BROADWAY LIKE WE USE TO BACK IN THE DAYS.....IF YOU HAVE SWITCHES HIT THEM DON'T BE SCARED hno: :thumbsup: ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE WE HAD A BIG CRUISE SO CLEAN YOUR RIDES UP AND GET THEM READY....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 10 2009, 04:24 PM~13845439
> *LETS TRY TO MAKE FRIDAY NIGHT MAY 22 CRUISE NIGHT BAD ASS. LETS TRY TO PACK BROADWAY LIKE WE USE TO BACK IN THE DAYS.....IF YOU HAVE SWITCHES HIT THEM DON'T BE SCARED  hno:  :thumbsup: ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE WE HAD A BIG CRUISE SO CLEAN YOUR RIDES UP AND GET THEM READY....
> *


That would be cool Frankie! I'll be there in the morning for the show! Call me, we need to talk about something!


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 06:14 AM~13841914
> *I'm just trying to help keep different people's post up to help them with their show.  They couldn't, so I offered.  With the fires, people were worried about Mike.  So yes I answered my own post on Mikey, because I told people I would let them know if I heard from Mikey.  So I went back and found the question if Mikey was okay and used that question to let everyone know Mikey was okay!  Look, I'm just trying to help people have successful shows and helping them out.  I don't see what's wrong with helping others keep their posts alive.  I don't know why your upset with me, I'm simply just trying to help people out with their shows on here.  I'm sorry if I bother you.
> *


NO DISRESPECT.. I REGULARLY CHECK TO SEE IF ANY NEW INFO IS POSTED. I'VE JUST BEEN SEEING THE SAME STUFF BEING POSTED WITH NOTHING NEW TO SAY. :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

looks like is the chumash casino ,next stop santa maria :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@May 10 2009, 07:04 PM~13846552
> *NO DISRESPECT.. I REGULARLY CHECK TO SEE IF ANY NEW INFO IS POSTED.  I'VE JUST BEEN SEEING THE SAME STUFF BEING POSTED WITH NOTHING NEW TO SAY. :thumbsup:
> *


Oh Perro62, no harm done. :biggrin: I can see your point, and I too didn't mean any disrespect at all either. Like I said, just trying to help others out with their show~ You have one you want me to TTT the hell out of? :roflmao: Seriously it's all good~. See ya there! :thumbsup: I owe you a beer! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 10 2009, 08:50 PM~13847728
> *looks like is the chumash casino ,next stop santa maria :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Mike
:wave: PERRO62

This was almost to page 3 so I had to bump it Perror62! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 10 2009, 08:50 PM~13847728
> *looks like is the chumash casino ,next stop santa maria :biggrin:
> *


See you next weekend!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 10 2009, 04:24 PM~13845439
> *LETS TRY TO MAKE FRIDAY NIGHT MAY 22 CRUISE NIGHT BAD ASS. LETS TRY TO PACK BROADWAY LIKE WE USE TO BACK IN THE DAYS.....IF YOU HAVE SWITCHES HIT THEM DON'T BE SCARED  hno:  :thumbsup: ITS BEEN AWHILE SINCE WE HAD A BIG CRUISE SO CLEAN YOUR RIDES UP AND GET THEM READY....
> *


CRUISIN ON A SUNDAY AFTERNOON..... :0 OOPS BUT IN OUR CASE CRUISIN ON FRIDAY NIGHT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

WHATS UP PEPE...YOU GOING TO HAVE YOUR 62 SETUP FINISHED BY THE WEEKEND OF THE CRUISE....COME ON U BIG BALLER :biggrin:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Thank you Perro62 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt this page got lost bump it to the top.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Where does the cruise start??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

bump back to the top! found on page 3


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

This show is coming up around the corner here. Anyone want to help me keep it to the top?


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 05:32 AM~13860559
> *Where does the cruise start??
> *


HEY TIFFANY....THE CRUISE GOES FROM 7-ELEVEN ON NORTH BROADWAY ALL THE WAY UP TO PENNYS SHOPPING CENTER OR LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS IT WOULD GO UO TO COOK ST, OR JACK IN THE BOX ...THE CRUISE IS ON BROADWAY THE MAIN STREET IN TOWN


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 12 2009, 06:03 PM~13867447
> *HEY TIFFANY....THE CRUISE GOES FROM 7-ELEVEN ON NORTH BROADWAY ALL THE WAY UP TO PENNYS SHOPPING CENTER OR LIKE BACK IN THE DAYS IT WOULD GO UO TO COOK ST, OR JACK IN THE BOX ...THE CRUISE IS ON BROADWAY THE MAIN STREET IN TOWN
> *


Cool! Thought I was never gonna get that info! :biggrin: Welcome back Frankie!
PM me your number please!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

wish i still had my caddy :angry:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 12 2009, 06:31 PM~13867741
> *wish i still had my caddy :angry:
> *


Mike what do you have now??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Your busy today Frankie?? I won't be on here a whole lot today. I'll try and check in mking sure everyone's topics are off. Not sure I will be able to do it more then once. Hopefully though. My mother in law passed away yesterday and my kids and husband are recks. So I need to be with them  I think you can understand that one.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 13 2009, 08:10 AM~13872454
> * Your busy today Frankie??  I won't be on here a whole lot today.  I'll try and check in mking sure everyone's topics are off.  Not sure I will be able to do it more then once.  Hopefully though.  My mother in law passed away yesterday and my kids and husband are recks.  So I need to be with them   I think you can understand that one.
> *


WOW..IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT. REMEMBER FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST.. :angel:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 13 2009, 10:47 AM~13873653
> *WOW..IM SORRY TO HEAR THAT. REMEMBER FAMILY ALWAYS COMES FIRST.. :angel:
> *


Yup I know this, and thank you Frankie!

TTT this show its coming up around the corner!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Everyone's napping so I'M BUMPING this to the top! :0 R U shocked?? :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

yo frank, do they still sell that bomb ass BBQ at every corner on broadway?? we rollin up, making hotel reservations as we speak......... :biggrin:  oh JJ wants SARAH. S autograph :dunno:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 13 2009, 03:57 PM~13876568
> *yo frank, do they still sell that bomb ass BBQ at every corner on broadway??  we rollin up, making hotel reservations as we speak......... :biggrin:    oh  JJ wants SARAH. S  autograph :dunno:
> *


HELL YEA THEY STILL SELL THE S.M. STYLE BBQ...AND TELL JJ SARA. S IS A GOSPEL SINGER NOW. THATS WHAT I HEARD. HAVENT SEEN HER IN AWHILE...TELL HIM THERES A BETTER GIRL SINGER IN TOWN AND SHES HOT HER NAME HIS CARMEN....SHE WORKS W/ ASWALDO AT THE STATION :nicoderm:


----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

HEY OGUSO805
ME AND SOME FRIENDS ARE DRIVING UP ON FRIDAY EARLY MORNING WE GOT ROOMS IN SAN LUIS OBISPO IS THAT REALLY FAR FROM THE CRUISE OR THE SHOW? DRIVING UP FROM SAN DIEGO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@May 13 2009, 05:07 PM~13877277
> *HEY OGUSO805
> ME AND SOME FRIENDS ARE DRIVING UP ON FRIDAY EARLY MORNING WE GOT ROOMS IN SAN LUIS OBISPO IS THAT REALLY FAR FROM THE CRUISE OR THE SHOW? DRIVING UP FROM SAN DIEGO
> *


Not really. Depends on here in SLO your staying at. Anywhere between 20 minutes to an hour. Where in SLO are you staying??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805+May 13 2009, 04:39 PM~13877000-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: theres a cool hotel down on broadway were the cruise is. $49.99 good mozi wozy :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@May 13 2009, 05:07 PM~13877277
> *HEY OGUSO805
> ME AND SOME FRIENDS ARE DRIVING UP ON FRIDAY EARLY MORNING WE GOT ROOMS IN SAN LUIS OBISPO IS THAT REALLY FAR FROM THE CRUISE OR THE SHOW? DRIVING UP FROM SAN DIEGO
> *


WHATS UP BRO...SANTA MARIA IS ABOUT 20 MINS OR SO LIKE SOFTIN SAID. COME CHECK OUT THE CRUISE FRIDAY NIGHT ON BROADWAY. ITS ONE OF THE BIGGEST CRUISES IN THE 805....ALL TYPES OF CUSTOM RIDES


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## 6quatro (Jan 11, 2007)

THANKS 
CANT WAIT TO GET OUT THERE!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 6quatro_@May 14 2009, 08:16 PM~13890871
> *THANKS
> CANT WAIT TO GET OUT THERE!!
> *


Not a problem!! See ya there! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

This dropped page, so I have to TTT it! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

It's coming up around the corner!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:07 AM~13903550
> *It's coming up around the corner!
> *


Frankie, is everything okay??


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Frankie!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 16 2009, 04:33 PM~13907202
> *Hey Frankie!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 05:48 AM~13910658
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Frankie! It was nice to finally get to meet you and your wife yesterday at The Day of the Beach show! See ya next weekend!


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

just a few days away


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 18 2009, 01:25 PM~13922036
> *just a few days away
> *


X2  FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE IS GOING TO BE BUMPER TO BUMPER :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 18 2009, 10:15 PM~13929779
> *X2    FRIDAY NIGHT CRUISE IS GOING TO BE BUMPER TO BUMPER :biggrin:
> *


are you taking a ride?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey Frank! give me a call on that booth! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+May 19 2009, 04:30 AM~13930981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


damn alright we got it.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 19 2009, 12:25 AM~13930309
> *are you taking a ride?
> *


YEA BRO I HAVE A OG WHITE 61 IMPALA VERT...  ARE YOU BRINGGING ANYTHING?


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 19 2009, 06:54 PM~13939639
> *damn alright we got it.
> *


Oh give the kid some slack here. She just lost her mom and trying to focus on something other than that. I think it's good she's focusing on helping others with their shows. She's not doin any harm.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 20 2009, 06:35 AM~13944441
> *Oh give the kid some slack here.  She just lost her mom and trying to focus on something other than that.  I think it's good she's focusing on helping others with their shows.  She's not doin any harm.
> *


Thanks.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805+May 19 2009, 09:31 PM~13942459-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And how am I supposed to know this it just seems like trolling to me? Sorry to hear about your lost.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 20 2009, 02:26 PM~13949102
> *na im coming up from SD with the Scrapers.
> And how am I supposed to know this it just seems like trolling to me? Sorry to hear about your lost.
> *


Thank you. I put R.I.P mama 5/12/09 on my signature. I know it's small, but I haven't figured out how to make it bigger like some people have theirs. I'm sorry if I irritated you. What is trolling? The only type of trolling I know is fishing. You can catch big sharks that way! :biggrin: Seriously though, what do you mean by trolling??


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 03:02 PM~13949962
> *Thank you.  I put R.I.P mama 5/12/09 on my signature.  I know it's small, but I haven't figured out how to make it bigger like some people have theirs.  I'm sorry if I irritated you.  What is trolling?  The only type of trolling I know is fishing. You can catch big sharks that way! :biggrin:  Seriously though, what do you mean by trolling??
> *


I feel for your loss.

It's all good, but, trolling is kind of like posting asshole things in a thread over n over. I didnt mean trolling just reposting haha sorry for the confusion


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 20 2009, 04:17 PM~13950065
> *I feel for your loss.
> 
> It's all good, but, trolling is kind of like posting asshole things in a thread over n over. I didnt mean trolling just reposting haha sorry for the confusion
> *


Thank you GueroRegal. I'll be out of everyone's hair tomorrow.  and probably Friday and Saturday too. Tomorrow is her funeral. :tears: 
Well, at least I wasn't trolling asshole things. :biggrin: But I guess I was reposting ttt over and over again. :roflmao: But it's all in support to friend's shows and shows I support. So it's all good. Thank you for your support on it.


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 20 2009, 03:37 PM~13950228
> *Thank you GueroRegal.  I'll be out of everyone's hair tomorrow.   and probably Friday and Saturday too.  Tomorrow is her funeral. :tears:
> Well, at least I wasn't trolling asshole things.  :biggrin: But I guess I was reposting ttt over and over again. :roflmao:  But it's all in support to friend's shows and shows I support.  So it's all good.  Thank you for your support on it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Just a few more days! See ya all Saturday~


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 21 2009, 04:39 AM~13955710
> *Just a few more days!  See ya all Saturday~
> *


leavin tomorrow. 3am.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

CARS ARE ALREADY AT THE S.M. INN........SOME BAD ASS RIDES OVER THERE! :cheesy:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

just got back from checkin out the cruz and kick back a JC penny parkin lot good turn out it was sick, too bad couldn't be out to cruz along. not quite ready yet but maybe next year,but it was bad ass ! post them pics !


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

IM HEARING ITS PACKED AND BAD ASS AS THE INFO COMES IN... :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Glad the cruise night went good! See you all later on today! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@May 21 2009, 02:31 PM~13960479
> *leavin tomorrow. 3am.
> *


OUch!~ 3 am??


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

THE CRUISE WAS JAMMED PACKED....ALL TYPES OF CUSTOM RIDES. IM AT THE SHOW RIGHT NOW W/ A BOOTH. TONS OF PEOPLE AND RIDES AT THE SHOW....WILL POST PICS MONDAY


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 24 2009, 09:32 AM~13983531
> *THE CRUISE WAS JAMMED PACKED....ALL TYPES OF CUSTOM RIDES. IM AT THE SHOW RIGHT NOW W/ A BOOTH. TONS OF PEOPLE AND RIDES AT THE SHOW....WILL POST PICS MONDAY
> *


Where the hell were you located??? I couldn't find you anywhere. But it was packed when I was there. Downloading pictures and will be posting asap. GEE Frankie, you said it was going to be packed! I think that is an understatement!! :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's sum pix I took yesterday


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

took a ride out there,enjoyed the show,great old time atmosphere.


----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## Richard Slapson (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

GREAT SHOW AND CRUISE...OVER 900 CARS AND 30,000 SPECTATORS. HERE IS SOME PICS 








































































































































[


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

Any more pictures of the show :dunno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jimdog_@May 27 2009, 08:05 PM~14019883
> *Any more pictures of the show  :dunno:
> *


yes, I have some too. I'll be posting them as soon as I finish transfering them to photobucket. I'm really slow right now so it's taking some time. I'm hoping to have them up by morning.

Frank, where were you at? I couldn't find you at the show! Then again, there were tons of people there!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Frank, where were you at? I couldn't find you at the show! Then again, there were tons of people there! 
[/quote]

Okay stand by loading up these picks


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice picks Everyone!!!! :biggrin: I'll add mine too.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 21 2009, 10:00 AM~13641971
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Okay here ya go, 5 down and more to come....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 08:38 AM~14045355
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 09:17 AM~14045528
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm Tiff some of the pics are not showing up...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 30 2009, 03:37 PM~14047736
> *Ummm Tiff some of the pics are not showing up...
> *


That happened on one of my posts too. Not sure what's up with that. I guess when I return on Monday, I'll go throught the computer and re do the ones not showing. Other than that, I don't know what to do. Ideas??? :dunno:


----------



## jimdog (Apr 20, 2007)

THE SHOW IS COMING BACK UP MAY 24-25-26 2013 GUYS !!!! HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE .........


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

:thumbsup: GOOD SHOW!!


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

To The Top Never been. Hope to make it this year.


----------

